# Replacing Windows In Brick House



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I have existing sliding aluminum-frame windows in my brick house. There's a brick sill, with the bricks oriented slightly downward and perpendicular to the wall. Kind of like this (except with aluminum framed windows):









On the interior the windows are framed with casing like you find around a doorway, so the interior opening is about 3.5-4.5 inches smaller than the brick exterior opening. Looks like this (except aluminum-framed):








I'd like to retain the existing interior sills. What kind of replacement window frames do I get? Do I get block frames such that the interior frame is just smaller than the sill, and fill in the exterior frame with wood? Or do I get Z-bar frames?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What is the frame thickness (depth) on the existing aluminum window?

Z-Bar frames are typically for stucco and will not work well in your application.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

There's about 3/4-1" of frame around the window, inside the sill. There's also a storm window on the outside, with a separate frame.

I did have some of the windows replaced a few years ago (couldn't afford to have them all done at the time) and it looks like the installer used block frames. It looks like he covered the gap between the exterior of the block frame and the brick with some plastic/vinyl trim pieces (kind of like in the first picture I linked). Where can one get these trim pieces, and what are they officially called?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If they are plastic, they are call frame expanders and you can get them from whomever makes the window.

If it is aluminum, it is part of the capping details.


----------



## Decoramould (Nov 16, 2009)

Depending on how the windows are installed, you might be able to use some composite window trim for that area.

You'll want it to match the rest of the house though, and it looks like you have an aluminum frieze board over the windows in your reflection.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

The pics linked aren't of my house.


----------

